# how can I go straight to voicemail?



## Maggie B

when using my mobile (Nokia 087) how can I go straight to voicemail instead of having to speak to the person I am calling? I have checked my instruction book but it is not covered.


----------



## Sammie

put the digit 5 after the 087 followed by the remainder of their number

eg 
0875xxxxxxx    where x is the rest of their number


----------



## ClubMan

I think you dial 087*5* and then the rest of the number.

_Post crossed with Sammie's!_


----------



## polo9n

hey do u mean divert all calls to voice mail? if so ..just press **21*0875XXX XXXX
XXX XXXX is ur own mobile number


----------



## ClubMan

Why **21*0875... since 0875... works on its own?


----------



## polo9n

*Re: how can I go straight to voicemail?* 
i presume mag here wants all her incoming call go straight to the voicemail, so

where 0875XXX XXXX is ur personal mail box(voicemail) number.


----------



## MugsGame

polo's tip allows you to Divert your own incoming calls, not dial someone else's voice mail.


----------



## ClubMan

Ah - I see. But I read the original post as wanting to go straight to somebody else's voicemail when calling them. No harm in having the reciprocal information here though!


----------



## polo9n

sorry mate..must be the alcohol from Sat's party...some asprin will be handy


----------



## Maggie B

thanks everyone, 
I wanted to call somone's mobile and leave a message on their voicemail without having to talk to them so putting 5 after the 087 worked.

one final question,
 When I log in I am getting the message that my pm box is 100% full but I have no messages


----------



## ClubMan

The _PM _mechanism is temporarily disabled which might explain the error message?


----------

